# need help with 9600 pro clocks



## nick_1992 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am new at overclocking and i don't want to fry my card. can some one give me good clocks or suggestions


----------



## Cpuboye11 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ya don't go over 150-165 F. for temps, you will risk burning your card.!!!!!


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 3, 2006)

i don't have a temp reader on my card


----------

